# Team RadioShack Madone



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Images of the new scheme were posted on Facebook earlier today.
Check the home page of the Trek website for a link.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

A little busy looking but I like it. The Madone just has a good style to it.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely agree about the "busy"... It looks like the decals and graphics were all designed by separate individuals and they had to put them all together no matter how messed up the overall aesthetic turned out to be...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A little busy? This paint job and wheel treatment makes rush hour in Tokyo seem like a Sunday morning in Mayberry RFD.

If a bike could be afflicted with ADD, this one would suffer from it.


----------



## rskiba (Oct 8, 2009)

What the heck? After US Postal and Discovery - I thought this bike would be really cool looking... but I don't know what to think? I "want" to like it to support the team, but.....

--Rob


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Way too NASCAR/logo for my taste. But a simple bike in the pros is not to be found.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

It looks like it's suffering the same affliction as some of the bikes we've seen a certain fellow riding this past year - perhaps there's a connection?


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I like the frame ... but the wheels put it over the top.


----------



## John Kuhl (Jul 20, 2007)

I think they just want to see how many
times they can get the word Trek on a bike.
I didn't know they also had Nissan as a
sponsor.

Best, John


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a Madone w/Team Issue paint... I think that scheme is about as busy and logo-ridden as you can reasonably have without looking bad. There are some pro teams that have simple schemes on their bikes and kits. Sky has incredibly simple (and cool) designs for their kits and the Cervelo team has very clean and simple bikes.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm too slow to buy a bike with a paint job like that!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

There is one hanging from the cieling in Mellow Johnny's Bike Shop in Austin (owned by Lance).

It's pretty busy. I'm not a fan.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah - can't say I'm a huge fan either - too much going on. We were looking at the different Treks from previous teams - I think my favorite was Team Discovery - very simple, very clean.


----------

